# iOS 4.2.1 problème de wifi ?



## Gone (25 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

JE viens donc d'avoir un iPad qui était en 3,2,2 j'ai testé le Wi-Fi tout était niquel, je fais la màj en 4,2,1 et là le Wi-Fi est vraiment pas stable et je galère à pouvoir me connecter...

Est-ce un problème connu de l'OS 4,2,1 pour iPad ? Une solution pour repasser en 3,2,2 ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## MacSedik (25 Décembre 2010)

Salut, je pense que tu n'es pas le seul moi pareil je soupçonne une détérioration de la connexion WiFi avec l'iOS 4 sur iPad. Faut pas oublier qu'au lancement de l'iPad il y eu de problèmes similaires réglés après avec une mise a jour logicielle, donc wait & see.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2010)

Perso je n'ai pas rencontré de problème avec le mien, mais apparemment ce bug aurait était réglé, c'est pour cela que la 4.2 est en réalité une 4.2.1.
Petite question, il s'agit de tous les FAI ou certain ???, moi j'utilise sur Orange et Free et c'est niquel.


----------



## Gone (26 Décembre 2010)

Je suis chez Free, en fait il se déco tout seul de temps en temps mais avec l'app Free Wifi Connect çà va. J'espère que la 4.3 va corriger ce problème pour tous le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2010)

Oué c'est vraiment bizarre :/


----------

